# Debian und ISDN (Internet)



## Arne Buchwald (13. August 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe vor zwei Tagen unseren zweiten Debian-Server installiert. Der zweite Server ist einer reiner K(ommunikations)-Server.

Ich habe dort bislang nur die Netzwerkkarte in Betrieb genommen - mehr nicht. Außerdem steckt dort eine AVM Fritz-Card drin (Version 1).

Ich möchte diesen Rechner sowohl internet- als auch langfristig faxfähig bekommen.

Ich habe hier im Forum auch schon gesucht, jedoch leider keine wirklich passende Antwort auf mein Problem gefunden.

Kann mir jemand erklären, in welcher Reihenfolge ich was installieren / konfigurieren muss.

Anfangen würde ich mit dem Laden der HiSax-Treiber via modprobe hisax. Wie verfahre ich dann weiter?? (Die ISDN4k-Utils habe ich mir bereits schon heruntergeladen).

Im Voraus vielen Dank,


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. August 2002)

ich hab zwar redhat, aber das dürfte eigentlich keinen unterschied machen. ich beschreib mal kurz, wie ich meine avm fritz a1 eingerichtet hab.

treiber laden:

```
modprobe hisax id=isdn type=5 protocol=2 io=0x300 irq=3
```
i/o-adresse und irq musst du natürlich selber wissen, das sind meine werte.

mit isdnctrl (muss ggf. vorher installiert werden) richtest du dir dann ein interface ein:

```
isdnctrl addif ippp0
isdnctrl eaz ippp0 &lt;deine telefonnummer&gt;
isdnctrl addphone ippp0 out &lt;einwahlnummer des servers&gt;
isdnctrl l2_prot ippp0 hdlc
isdnctrl l3_prot ippp0 trans
isdnctrl encap ippp0 syncppp
isdnctrl huptimeout ippp0 1000
isdnctrl secure ippp0 off
isdnctrl chargehup ippp0 off
```

dann legst du dir ein paar dateien an, die deine einwahldaten enthalten. die dateien liegen bei mir unter /etc/ppp. als erstes die datei "options.ippp0":

```
/dev/ippp0
name &lt;dein benutzername für die einwahl&gt;
ipcp-accept-local
ipcp-accept-remote
-vj
-vjccomp
-ac
-pc
-bsdcomp
-chap
mru1524
mtu1500
noipdefault
-defaultroute
debug
+pwlog
```
als nächstes dann die datei, die dein kennwort zur einwahl enthält. die datei heisst pap-secrets:

```
&lt;benutzername aus der options.ippp0&gt; * &lt;kennwort&gt;
```

das interface startest du dann mit den beiden zeilen

```
ipppd file /etc/ppp/options.ippp0
ifconfig ippp0 192.168.0.0 pointtopoint 0.0.0.0 up
```

und zum schluss wählst du dich dann mit 
	
	
	



```
isdnctrl dial ippp0
```
 ein. unter umständen musst du dann noch einen nameserver einstellen, ipchains konfigurieren und mit route rumbasteln, aber das sollte für die einwahl erstmal reichen.
wenn noch irgendwas unklar ist, oder nicht klappen sollte, kannst du dich ja nochmal an mich wenden, oder du liest einfach mal unter http://www.sbsbavaria.de/intern/debian/b7000.html alles etwas ausführlicher nach.


----------



## Christian Fein (14. August 2002)

/\
 |_______ siehe diese Antwort


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. August 2002)

Hallo,

so, Internet habe ich jetzt am Laufen. Zwar noch ein kleines Problem bez. der NS-Auflösung, aber das wird schon noch.

Vielen Dank noch mal,


----------



## ohio (19. August 2002)

auch danke


----------



## Christian Fein (19. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Zwar noch ein kleines Problem bez. der NS-Auflösung, aber das wird schon noch.
> *


Die wurden doch schon 1945 aufgelöst? 



Nein was meinst du genau? 
Haste noch keinen Nameserver angegeben?

schau mal in etc/resolv.conf

da schreibste rein:
nameserver 212.185.252.201

bzw weitere IP's durch komma getrennt.
Andere Frage wie gefällt dir Debian bis jetzt?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. August 2002)

Hallo Holyfly,



> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *
> Die wurden doch schon 1945 aufgelöst?
> 
> *


Ein Glück!! 



> *
> Nein was meinst du genau?
> Haste noch keinen Nameserver angegeben?
> schau mal in etc/resolv.conf
> ...


So einfach isses nicht ... 
Ich habe zwei Server im Netz.
S1 F(ile)-Server: DHCP, DNS (Bind9) und Samba (10.0.0.1)
S2 K(ommunikations)-Server: ISDN, (Bind9) (10.0.0.2)

Den Clients wird standardmäßig per DHCP die IP vom F-Server mitgeteilt, so dass lokale Hostnamen aufgelöst werden können. Soweit so gut. Bind9 vom S1 forwardet alles, was er selbst nicht auflösen kann, an S2. Damit funktioniert das Internet jetzt netzwerkweit.
Nun zum eigentlichen Problem : Server2 hat als NameServer-Einträge in der /etc/resolv.conf die IPs von T-Online und kann damit keine lokalen, netzinternen Hostnamen auflösen. Ich möchte jedoch, dass erst überprüft wird, ob der Hostname lokal vorhanden ist, und wenn nicht, die Anfrage an den T-Online-NameServer weitergegeben wird.

In einem IRC-Chat sagte jemand, dass ich auf S2 ebenfalls Bind9 installieren und meine lokalen Zonen als Slave deklarieren müsse. Und da ist mein Problem - ich weiß nicht, wie das gehen soll.


> markus:~# nslookup antje.busoft.lan
> Note:  nslookup is deprecated and may be removed from future releases.
> Consider using the `dig' or `host' programs instead.  Run nslookup with
> the `-sil[ent]' option to prevent this message from appearing.
> ...


Wenn die Internet-Verbindung wieder getrennt wurde, steht wieder S1 als Nameserver drin und die Hostnamen können von S2 aus vernünftig aufgelöst werden.



> *
> Andere Frage wie gefällt dir Debian bis jetzt?  *


Man steckt sehr viel Arbeit rein, aber das, was mir an Vorzügen bisher aufgefallen ist, stecken ungeahnte Möglichkeiten darin.  Da kommt SuSE lange nicht mit ....


----------



## Christian Fein (19. August 2002)

Du machst auch sachen 

Du konfigurierst mir mein sendmail und ich konfigurier dir dein bind oki? ;D


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. August 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Du machst auch sachen
> *


Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass es einfach ist ...  



> *
> Du konfigurierst mir mein sendmail und ich konfigurier dir dein bind oki? ;D *


An Sendmail wage ich mich erst gar nicht ran - habe keine Lust, 1300 Seiten man-Pages zu lesen  
Kannst du dir nicht einfach ne fertige Conf-Datei schnappen und die entsprechend modifizieren?

P.S.: Hier kann man schon mal keine Umfrage erstellen ....


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. August 2002)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------

